# cambell curs



## tompkinsgil (Oct 7, 2009)

has any one herd of cambell curs and what they are i would like to see some pics of these dogs and some info on them , how gritty are they .


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Oct 7, 2009)

Also i would like to know are they reconized by any of the kennel clubs...jus for my info


----------



## hoghunter81 (Oct 7, 2009)

I know Gary Campbell the breeder of these dogs they are not reg. but they are long range, silent and with alot of go. They are very gritty and will put the breaks on one. The ones that I have hunted with would always catch.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Oct 7, 2009)

what are they birdog bulldog


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Oct 8, 2009)

they are bird/bull and a little more from what iv herd. I think there is alot of line breeding involved to


----------



## tompkinsgil (Oct 8, 2009)

ok thanks


----------



## ninja (Oct 9, 2009)

He told me they were a lot of bulldog, some birddog and boxer.  A friend of mine sold everything he owned and went with these campbell curs so I know they have to be good.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Oct 9, 2009)

yea they sound good would like to try one just not sure about boxer in my hog dogs i like the bird dog bulldogs just tryin to get the right one


----------



## tyson (Oct 10, 2009)

*campbell curs*

I have owned 6 campbell curs.right now I have 2 in my kennel. They are the most bullet proof hog dog I've ever been in the woods with.they give a 150 percent every time out. As far as the breeding its anyones guess.I think that they are birddog,bulldog,with just maybe a toutch of hound. I do know that what ever they are they born hog dogs.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Oct 10, 2009)

have any of yours ever yip on trail are they like those outlaw curs


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Oct 10, 2009)

tompkinsgil said:


> have any of yours ever yip on trail are they like those outlaw curs



I'v seen a few do it. one night i thought we were coon huntin because the dog was open mouthed the whole time. iv also seen a few that you couldnt get your hands on they were so skiddish. Dont get me wrong alot of good dogs come from garys yard, but unless you start talkin BIG money you aint gone get one of his good ones.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Oct 10, 2009)

10/4 i hear ya ill probally just wait and stick with what i know thanks for the info


----------

